# Richiesta informazioni su distro Gentoo Sperimentale

## Barb0ne

Volevo chiedere ai + esperti che ha di diverso questa distro sperimentale di Gentoo visto che è l'unica con cui riesco ad avviare la mia Scheda madre Asus con controller Sata P4c800 Deluxe e se nn è troppo disturbo qualche dettaglio su come procedere con l'installazione visto che a differenza degli altri CD Live questo è solo 107 MB vuol dire che devo emergere tutto ?

Seconda domanda : se parto da uno stage 1 sono sicuro che mi installi lo stesso kernel sperimentale visto che è l'unico con cui il mio PC sembra avviarsi?

Ha dimenticavo il link

http://csociety-ftp.ecn.purdue.edu/pub/gentoo/experimental/x86/livecd/i686/

Grazie

Corrado

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Barb0ne wrote:*   

> Volevo chiedere ai + esperti che ha di diverso questa distro sperimentale di Gentoo visto che è l'unica con cui riesco ad avviare la mia Scheda madre Asus con controller Sata P4c800 Deluxe

 

Forse qualche patch in piu' del kernel.

 *Barb0ne wrote:*   

> visto che a differenza degli altri CD Live questo è solo 107 MB vuol dire che devo emergere tutto ?

 

Si mi pare che questo cd abbia solo gli stage sul cd.

 *Barb0ne wrote:*   

> Seconda domanda : se parto da uno stage 1 sono sicuro che mi installi lo stesso kernel sperimentale visto che è l'unico con cui il mio PC sembra avviarsi?

 

Se usi genkernel si perche' crea un kernel simile a quello del livecd.

----------

## Barb0ne

ferma ferma io nn voglio usare genkernel voglio tutto manuale che devo fare?

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Barb0ne wrote:*   

> ferma ferma io nn voglio usare genkernel voglio tutto manuale che devo fare?

 

Allora devi capire che hanno messo per far si che la tua scheda funziona.

EDIT: probabilmente il kernel ha la patch per il controller sata (quindi usa il kernel gentoo).

----------

## Barb0ne

 *Quote:*   

> Allora devi capire che hanno messo per far si che la tua scheda funziona. 
> 
> EDIT: probabilmente il kernel ha la patch per il controller sata (quindi usa il kernel gentoo).

 

Queto vuol dire che devo usare per forza genkernel?

Scusa ma sono un pricipiante

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Barb0ne wrote:*   

> Queto vuol dire che devo usare per forza genkernel?
> 
> Scusa ma sono un pricipiante

 

Se usi genkernel sei sicuro che va di piu' non so dirti visto che non so perche' le altre distro non partono. Comunque il primo installalo con genkernel poi quando ne hai uno funzionante provi a compilarlo tu a mano cosi' se ci sono problemi riparti con quello generato.

----------

## Barb0ne

Dal quel poko che sono riuscito a capire la mia skeda madre parte solo se usi un kernel 2.6.5 o superiore mentre sul cd di gentoo 2004.0 dallo stage 1 mi ha usato (lo ho installato su un'altro pc) il kernel 2.4.24, come faccio in fase di installazione a specificare di usare questo kernel (2.6.5) ?

Poi nn ti rompo + (solo riguardo a questa domanda chiaramente)

 :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

emerge gentoo-dev-sources e poi genkernel. Non ne sono sicuro pero' ho usato solo una voplta genkernel e con un 2.4.

----------

## pascalbrax

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> emerge gentoo-dev-sources e poi genkernel. Non ne sono sicuro pero' ho usato solo una voplta genkernel e con un 2.4.

 

ehm... DOPO l'emerge e PRIMA di genkernel e' bene rifare 

```
rm /usr/src/linux && ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.x.x-gentoo-x /usr/src/linux
```

e' una cosa banale, ma proprio per questo qualcuno se ne dimentica e fa il genkernel sul vecchio kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Barb0ne wrote:*   

> Dal quel poko che sono riuscito a capire la mia skeda

 

Controlla anche la tastiera: sembra che ogni tanto digiti k al posto di c.   :Laughing: 

----------

